# Farmer's Almanac 2008-09 Weather



## billski (Aug 26, 2008)

Farmer's Almanac (for New England):


*"Annual Weather Summary
November 2008 to October 2009*
*Winter will be colder than normal*, on average, primarily due to persistent cold temperatures throughout December. Other cold periods will occur in early and mid- to late January, early and mid-February, and early March. Precipitation will be near or slightly above normal, with below-normal snowfall in the north and above-normal snowfall in the south.* The biggest snowstorm will occur in early March,* with other snowy periods in late November, mid- and late December, early and late January, and mid-February."

It was 48F in Plymouth, NH and 45F in Morrisville VT this morning.

I do think that Ben Franklin could do without stating the obvious:
"Other cold periods will occur in early and mid- to late January, early and mid-February, and early March. "
"with other snowy periods in late November, mid- and late December, early and late January, and mid-February."
It's a lot like an old SL parody: "And now the weather... Tonight will be dark followed in the morning by periods of light."


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

I once planned on doing a science project comparing Farmer's Almanac predictions to what the weather really turned out to be... good idea in theory, but I procrastinated and never actually _did_ the project.  IIRC correctly, though, it's usually a pretty good indicator, correct?

Sounds good to me!  Spring break is March 8-15th.... here's hoping there's a big dump that week!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 26, 2008)

Hopefully this works out!  That will be great if we get big snowstorms in March, that will be three springs in a row of awesome skiing!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2008)

billski said:


> I do think that Ben Franklin could do without stating the obvious:
> "Other cold periods will occur in early and mid- to late January, ..."



So, a cold period will occur in January.

Brilliant!


----------

